# Fan Speed of Hyper 212 Evo



## Ronarch (Nov 14, 2011)

Can someone please show me how to set the fan speed of Hyper 212 Evo higher than 12xx RPM?

In UEFI I set the target CPU temp as 45c and target fan speed as the highest level (lv9).
However, even the CPU temp I observe in HWmonitor reaches almost 70c, the "SYSFANIN" value (I think it's the CPU fan, right?) is still around 1200 RPM.

I tried using Speedfan, but all three speeds setting are already 100%, therefore I cannot increase anymore.
Is it weird that it shows 1200 RPM for "Sys Fan", but 0 RPM for "CPU fan" in Speedfan?
Of course I am sure the fan of the cooler is working. 

Nevertheless, the CPU fan speed I see in UEFI page can reach 17xx RPM...
But it just never go that high in the OS... Any suggestion please?


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ronarch said:


> Can someone please show me how to set the fan speed of Hyper 212 Evo higher than 12xx RPM?
> 
> In UEFI I set the target CPU temp as 45c and target fan speed as the highest level (lv9).
> However, even the CPU temp I observe in HWmonitor reaches almost 70c, the "SYSFANIN" value (I think it's the CPU fan, right?) is still around 1200 RPM.
> ...



'Sys Fan' is the case fan you have plugged into the motherboards first fan header

If CPU fan isn't working in these progams it's probably because they can't read your motherboards CPU fan value


----------



## Ronarch (Nov 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> 'Sys Fan' is the case fan you have plugged into the motherboards first fan header
> 
> If CPU fan isn't working in these progams it's probably because they can't read your motherboards CPU fan value



Ahh... What is the reason causing it? And what can I do to make that value be read


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2011)

Interesting, my CM Hyper 212 EVO works fine on my ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 and I believe goes between 1400 and 1850 RPM with the temp threshold set to 65c and the target set to 3 (to keep it quiet while idling). You have it plugged in the 4 pin CPU_FAN1 header, right?


----------



## Ronarch (Nov 14, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> Interesting, my CM Hyper 212 EVO works fine on my ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 and I believe goes between 1400 and 1850 RPM with the temp threshold set to 65c and the target set to 3 (to keep it quiet while idling). You have it plugged in the 4 pin CPU_FAN1 header, right?



I have...
The fan won't actually run if I haven't... right?


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ronarch said:


> I have...
> The fan won't actually run if I haven't... right?



no it will work on any header, even the 3 pin one's


----------



## Ronarch (Nov 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no it will work on any header, even the 3 pin one's



I see. Good to know that
But I have just opened the case and I am utter sure it's correctly plugged to the 4 pin CPU_FAN1 socket

I've re-plugged it one more time to ensure that.
Hm... but nothing changed. The fan speed is still not shown in neither Hwmonitor nor Speedfan.

Do I have to install something? Like the mobo driver?
I haven't install any of that actually, except the one for the audio.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ronarch said:


> I see. Good to know that
> But I have just opened the case and I am utter sure it's correctly plugged to the 4 pin CPU_FAN1 socket
> 
> I've re-plugged it one more time to ensure that.
> ...



Sometimes programs just can't read sensors on motherboards, and there's not much you can do besides try and find a program that will work with it

If your motherboard came with any overclocking software then that would normally read all the sensors on your board correctly


----------



## Ronarch (Nov 15, 2011)

Suddenly, this time, HWMonitor can read the CPU fan value....
But I did nothing to make that ....
This actually worries me more than keeping unable to read the value...
Strange, huh?


----------

